# Sick Dart Frogs: Seeking Advice



## Tad

Hi Dendroboard! New to this site, but have been reading alot of good advice and topics--learning a ton. Thanks!

Just wondering if anyone, in their experience with Poison Dart Frogs, has ever come across any tiny bumps (approx. 1/16" or smaller) mainly on frogs back legs? Kind of a greyish/brown color. Shortly, maybe two to three weeks after, develop an open wound or maybe two. We have three Cobalts that are sick. We have lost one, another has stopped eating a week and a half ago, and the third has developed these tiny bumps, but seems to be in the early stages of this "mysterious sickness". Having done much research online and over the phone, we turn to Dendroboard to see if anyone out there has any professional or personal advice. We don't want to lose any more frogs as we are sure you all know how this feels...
Thank You.

Ps. we would put a picture on, but the bumps are too small to capture clearly on normal camera.


----------



## Occidentalis

Welcome to the forums.

You'll have better luck in the Health and Disease section, where this post will most likely soon be moved =)

Good luck with your animals. A picture will still tell people general overall condition of the animals and be helpful.


----------



## Tad

We went to the vet to get Baytril and some Metronidazole, the vet insisted that oral injection was the best way to administer the drug. We, so far, haven't read anything about administering meds to dart frogs "orally".
Can anyone tell us how to treat our frogs with these meds and what the dosage would be? 
The vet gave us Baytrill (liquid form) and 10 (250/mg) tablets of metronidazole.


----------



## M_Rybecky

Frogs absorb water through their skin so technically they dont "drink". I think what people do is put the frog in a small bath of the meds and let them absorb it.


----------



## Chicago Frog Man

I bought some Baytril and Metronidazole from Dr Frye to treat my sick frog, and they are both in liquid form. The instructions they came with for PDF's are to "apply one drop to the back of a tinc size frog once daily for 10-14 days." I apply one drop, wait about an hour until the frog has fully absorbed the Baytril through his skin, then apply one drop of the Metronidazole. I also obtained some "silver sulfadiazene cream" for skin abrasions for frogs. The instructions for this one are to "Coat all skin wounds once or twice daily until skin returns to normal." I am not a doctor and don't pretend to be, but that is what I got from DR Frye the Frog Guy. I just told him the symtoms and send him a few pics and he told me his recommendations on what to treat the frog with and I bought his meds and were sent to me in a couple of days. Good luck!


----------



## Tad

Thank you for your help, Chicago Frog Man. We appreciate it. We were putting the Baytril drops on the feet of the frog while it sat in the water (unsure of the potantcy if applied directly). Do you remember how much you recieved of Baytril and cost? We paid $50.00 CDN for 1ml. 
And one last thing: Do you know how to get in contact with Dr. Frye? I am having problems connecting to his email. Thanks again!!!!


----------



## Chicago Frog Man

I sent you a PM with all the info that I have. If you send me your email address, I can just forward the list of meds he suggested and the prices along with his email and phone. Hope your froggies pull through!


----------



## Ed

Tad said:


> Thank you for your help, Chicago Frog Man. We appreciate it. We were putting the Baytril drops on the feet of the frog while it sat in the water (unsure of the potantcy if applied directly). Do you remember how much you recieved of Baytril and cost? We paid $50.00 CDN for 1ml.
> And one last thing: Do you know how to get in contact with Dr. Frye? I am having problems connecting to his email. Thanks again!!!!


Unless your vet specified otherwise, you should be placing the drops directly on the back of the frog and not diluting it by applying it whiile the frog is in the water. 

Your vet should have supplied you with a dosage (amount to place on the back of the frog) and this needs to be followed as this depends on the strength of the antibiotic. To make the medicine easier to dose, your vet may have diluted either the Baytril or the metronidazole and this means you need to follow the dosing instructions supplied by the vet as to do otherwise can result in either underdosing or overdosing the frog. 

If you read through the pharmacological informaton, both of these can be adminstered orally (and I have dosed larger dendrobatids at work with metronidazole) and metronidazole may be more effective if dosed orally (in part because the actual dose adminstered can be better controlled). 

Ed


----------

